# Dry, red skin under eye?



## l0vexpiink (Jun 2, 2009)

Under my right eye, the skin is always dry and flaky. When I put my moisturizer (olay complete spf 15) it tends to sort of get better, but still remain flaky. However, whenever I put any other lotion on it such as something from clinique, the area turns red a few hours later. Then, it takes a few days to heal and it won't be red anymore, but still dry and flaky. Does anyone know what this is and how I can treat it? Thanks.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 2, 2009)

First thing I would recomend is seeing a derm. but if you can't get to one try this...

I would try two things. Aloe vera gel, put it in the fridge overnite and then dab a bit under your eyes, than if you have a night cream try swaping that out for your eye cream for a week or so.

Also I would try avoid wearing any concealer under the eyes until the irratation goes away. The skin around the eye is the most delicate on the face. Pulling or patting it down with a concealer can further irratate the skin.

Limit the # of products you try. If something doesn't work, give your eye some time to adjust. Skin tends to freak out when too much gets thrown on it all at once. Wait a day or two between switching out products.

Hope that helps!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 2, 2009)

Have you looked on the back of the products you've been trying in comparison to the Olay product for a common ingredient you might be allergic to or sensitive to?


----------

